# Rusty's Catfish Bait



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i was just wondering has anyone ever tried any of these baits, i saw them at walmart and was thinking about trying some of them ?? they sell cut up shad & whole bagged shad with anise and some sort of preserved liver in bags and some other stink baits. have you had any luck on these at all and if so which baits and how did you use them ?? bottom rigs under a float ??? 

THANKS in advance !!!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

last time i used it no success.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I used some of the baby shad...no success. Stick with the real deal in my opinion.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would rather use worms than that rusty's bait.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I use the stuff in the blue, white and red bags... its stink bait... Crawfish and Chicken liver blend...

I go both ways during fishing... trouble hook on the bottom, or a trouble hook and float.... I normally have pretty good times with it...

Walked away one day with 20 + catfish off of it... All were caught and relased.


----------

